# Seneca help Bass



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Looking for info on the BASS fishing at Seneca I am taking my dad out there at his request and I have never been on the lake I hope to be able to show him a good time we have not fished together in a long time any help would be greatly appreaciated


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

I used to fish that lake alot several years ago.....the lake was always great for nice clean speckled channel cats, also the croppie's were very very abundant but they were small, should be nice size by now.....never did very well on largemouth but the smallmouth that i cought there were always very nice.....if the winds are calm they love topwater in there, had several days of 50+ smallmouth....the little creek that comes in on the north west corner of the lake is really really good smallmouth fishing also...ofcorse you cant get a boat up there we always waded it and threy inline spinners like mepps and rouster tails....well i hope this might have helped a little and always to hear that dad and son is going fishing....good luck and let us know how you do:B :B :B


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply we are going out there the 1st and 2nd of june and we are both really looking forward to it thanks for the info iwill post after we get home as to how we did


----------



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

Are you fishing a tournament? We have never been on the lake and my dad has a tournament through work they put on. Are you fishing any tournaments on saturday?


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

my 7 yr old caught a 13 inch bass a week or so ago from sennecca. we are new to fishing that area but we caught bass, crappie, white bass, cat fish etc.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fish it quite often. i was there last weekend and the fish were just starting to move up on beds. there are some big fish in that lake. the best place to strt is right at the launch ramp. that bay is as good as anywhere on the lake as long as there aren't a hundred boats fishing it. also try cadillac bay. there's a map on a sign post at the ramp. it shows where the bay is.


----------

